# Comment relier mon iBook à la tv ? Si c'est possible.



## Astro (19 Décembre 2005)

Ca me prend quel fil et comment je parametre le tout ?


merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Edunn (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est possile. Il faut juste que tu te procures cet adaptateur vidéo :
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9109

Tu branches cet adaptateur sur la sortie vidéo (entre la sortie audio et l'usb) et l'iBook copie automatiquement l'image qu'il y a sur son écran, sur la télé. Pour paraméter l'affichage de la télé tu va dans Préférences Systèmes ---> Moniteurs.

++

Matt


----------



## supatofa (19 Décembre 2005)

et ça marche sur les nouveaux ibook ?

car avant il n'y avait que la solution du monster cable...


----------



## Edunn (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui ça marche nikel!
Je l'utilise souvent avec mon book et j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.


----------



## supatofa (19 Décembre 2005)

et ça marche avec ScreenSpanningDoctor le logiciel pour avoir un bueau étendu

cf http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110711

dans ce cas là je fonce l'acheter


----------



## Edunn (19 Décembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> et ça marche avec ScreenSpanningDoctor le logiciel pour avoir un bueau étendu
> 
> cf http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110711
> 
> dans ce cas là je fonce l'acheter



La qualité d'affichage et la résolution de la télé est très différente de celle de l'ibook. Ca risque de pas être très pratique et agréable à utiliser!


----------



## supatofa (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est surtout pour faire du vjjing et avoir le logiciel en vu avec les palettes sur mon book et d'envoyer le mixage (la vidéo) sur une table vidéo avec entrée s-vidéo d'ou la nécéssité du bureau étendu...et ce cable m'éviterai d'acheter un monster cable à 59 e

par contre je viens de m'apercevoir que sur le lien du cable il parlent d'un 12" moi j'ai un 14", y aurait'il une incidence ?


----------



## Edunn (19 Décembre 2005)

Non, aucune importance. Ca marche avec tous les iBook G3 et G4 qui ont une sortie mini-VGA.


----------



## supatofa (19 Décembre 2005)

oki

grand merci alors


----------



## Edunn (19 Décembre 2005)

Tout est expliqué sur la page du store d'apple : 

L'adaptateur vidéo pour iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou iMac 17 pouces (1 GHz) a été spécialement conçu pour permettre aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux périphériques équipés d'une sortie S-vidéo ou composite. Le câble adaptateur vidéo se branche sur le port vidéo mini-VGA intégré à l'arrière des ordinateurs cités plus haut. Le port vidéo prend en charge les sorties VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite. Utilisez l'adaptateur vidéo d'Apple uniquement pour les sorties S-Vidéo ou vidéo composite (connectez-le au câble S-Vidéo ou RCA (composite) de votre téléviseur, magnétoscope ou rétroprojecteur). Utilisez un adaptateur VGA distinct pour la sortie VGA.

Important : 
nécessite un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces (867MHz), un eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou un iMac 17 pouces (1GHz) avec port mini-VGA.


----------



## supatofa (19 Décembre 2005)

effectivement, en relisant, ils ne parlent pas de la taille de l'écran du ibook


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucune importance. Ca marche avec tous les iBook G3 et G4 qui ont une sortie mini-VGA.




houla non...

l'adaptateur est necessaire seulement sur les ibooks G4 (il me semble que c'est a partir des ibook G4)...

sur mon ex-G3 600... je branchais juste un cable peritel (c'est bien ca le nom, avec 3 cables jaune/rouge/blanc en sortie ?) sur la sortie son de l'ibook, et ca fonctionnait...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Important :
> nécessite un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces (867MHz), un eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou un iMac 17 pouces (1GHz) avec port mini-VGA.



bon, en fait, j'ai rien dis... 

tout est la...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Janvier 2006)

Désolé pour la question mais qu'est-ce "une sortie S-vidéo ou vidéo composite"? :rose: 

Je souhaiterai connecter mon ibook 12" à ma TV.
Je connais la péritel, les fiches jaune et rouge mais là, je suis perdu dans ces termes techniques.
J'ai regardé dans le manuel de ma TV et pas un mot à propos de ces sorties.  

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Tam.Tam (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut, la sortie composite ça correspond à la fiche jaune de ta télé et la sortie s-vidéo c'est une fiche avec 4 broches à l'intérieur (ça ressemble aux prises PS2 qui servaient à brancher clavier et souris sur les PC)

@+


----------



## richard-deux (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai mis toute ma bonne volonté pour comprendre, mais je suis pas sûre. En résumé:

- Il y a la solution monster http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/swissfrstore.woa/9201502/wo/AiTDoeLj9VkY2yvExuQ1DjrmCgs/10.SLID?mco=16A1EB7C&nplm=T7929

- et la solution Apple http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...vExuQ1DjrmCgs/28.SLID?mco=CC1C0850&nplm=M9109.

La première me semble claire. Il y a 2 prises à brancher à l'ibook (1 pour l'image, 1 pour le son) et 3 pour la tv (corrigez-moi si je me trompe).

Pour la deuxième, il y a une pour brancher à la sortie vidéo machin truc de l'ibook (celle que j'utilise pour brancher à un beamer). Mais de l'autre côté de la prise, y a un ch'tit téton... faut brancher qqc j'imagine à ce téton... Il faut donc un 2e câble pour relier tout ceci à la tv? et il en faut un autre pour avoir le son ou j'aurai tout avec ça?

Merci d'avance  ! J'espère avoir été claire (parce que ça l'est pas trop dans ma tête).

Pour info, j'ai un ibook G4 1.42 (le dernier modèle).


----------



## Raf7 (14 Janvier 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai mis toute ma bonne volonté pour comprendre, mais je suis p...
> 
> ...


----------

